# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  ادخل/ي وخبرنا عن هوايتك/ي........بسرعة متشوقون

## عفاف الهدى

تعريف الهواية الشخصية *الهواية هي ممارسة فعل مميز ومحبب للنفس يجد الانسان فية متعة في اتقانه  والتفنن والتميز فيه ويمارسة  برغبة ذاتية من دون أية ضغوطات. وهي عادة فطري أو  مكتسبة وهي كلمة مشتقه من الهوى اي ما هو محبب للنفس البشرية* 

*والهويات متعددة ومتنوعة فنذكر منها :-* 

 
 *هواية الرسم*  *هواية العزف*  *هواية السباحة* *هواية الرياضات المختلفة* *هواية الصيد* *هواية الغناء* *هواية المطالعة* *هواية التصفح على النت* * هواية جمع الطوابع البريدية و الهوايات كثيرة يصعب حصرها، لأنها و بناء على  التعريف-أي عمل حر و مرغوب به*
والي يهمنا في هالقسم الهوايات الرياضية بأنواعها (السباحة / صيد السمك/ صيد الطيور/ الكرات بأنواعها(قدم /سلة / طائرة وووووووو...الرياضات بشكل عااااااااام
يلا كل واحد ووحده يخبرنا عن هوايته الرياضية الي يحبها 
وكيف يمارسها ...ووين ....وهل الظروف معاكم في تنمية هالهواية والا لا....وووو
يلا بانتظاركم صبايا وشباب 
يلا المشاركة لكل من مر هنا :rolleyes:

----------

ليلاس (02-14-2011)

----------


## التوبي

هوايتي أقراء الشعر و أستمعُ إليه 
أحضرُ جلسات شعراء ولكني لا ألقي الشعر ولي قصائد كثيرة طويلة ٌ منها 
وقصيرة . أضع بعضها في المنتدى و البعض الاخر منها أسيرة . لان بعضها ربما 
تكون في نظر الاخرين مـُثيرة . 
لستُ شاعر بل هاوي الشعر 
أعتبرُ كتاباتي كلها خربيش لاني لو عرضها على شاعر ربما يحطم هذه الهواية 
لي هواية أخرى وهي صيد الأسماك 
على الساحل يعني حداق بس أستخدم العجين في أطعام الاسماك أعمل الجينة في 
البيت تبقى في الماء و لا تدوب لانها مخلوطه بالزيت لانها تجلب السمك بدلاً  
من قطع الربيان لاني ما أحب الزفر والحمد لله ايام الصيف لا أشتري سمك من 
السوق بل نوزع على الجيران و الاقارب  
هـذي بعض هواياتي  
أتمنا أن أكون قد أستجبتُ  
كما أتمنى لشبكة الناصرة أستعادة نشاطاه الذي نفتقدة 
حتي أصبحنا نهيمُ فقط لسد الفراغ هُنا وهناك 
تحياتي

----------

عفاف الهدى (02-14-2011)

----------


## ليلاس

*هلآ عفآف .."*

*رووووووعهـ الفكرة ..*

*هوآيتي المفضلة * التمثيل ..*

*هوآيتي الريــآإضضية * متعودة أركض >> ونــآإسسه خصصوصآ في المدرسسه ..*

*و أحب كرة السسله << كششخة..*

----------

عفاف الهدى (02-14-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لي هواية أخرى وهي صيد الأسماك 
على الساحل يعني حداق بس أستخدم العجين في أطعام الاسماك أعمل الجينة في 
البيت تبقى في الماء و لا تدوب لانها مخلوطه بالزيت لانها تجلب السمك بدلاً  
من قطع الربيان لاني ما أحب الزفر والحمد لله ايام الصيف لا أشتري سمك من 
السوق بل نوزع على الجيران و الاقارب

اخونا التوبي
يا هلا فيك الشعر هواية حلوة 
والي يهمنا صيد السمك
ما شاء الله عليك صياد وبذكاء بعد عجينة اول مرة اسمع بها
اني احدق مع ريلي يا بالربيان او الخداق
موفق اين ما كنت اخووووك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*هوآيتي الريــآإضضية * متعودة أركض >> ونــآإسسه خصصوصآ في المدرسسه ..*

*و أحب كرة السسله << كششخة..
ليلوسة الحلوة
التمثيل جميل يلا اشتركي بجماعة تمثيل
الي يهمنا هني الركض وكرة السلة 
طلعتي زيي خيو احب الركض في حوينا ياي يفرغ طاقه ويكسب حيوية 
اتحولنا بيتنا الجديد وصرت اهايل بالسكوتر 
وجيت الشقة ضيقة يدوب امشي
هههه
اما السلة حلوة مرة مع النط والطول يساعد بعد
موفقة غناتوووووووووووو

*

----------


## قطرة عطاء

أهوى القراءة وتطوير الذات .. قليل المشاهدة للتلفاز ...أحب المشي ولا تستهويني أخبار الرياضة كنت هدافا يوم كان الحارس ضعيفا ههههه ...ضعيف جدا في الرسم ربما لأني حين بلغت سن التكليف قرأت عن تحريم رسم ذوات الأرواح رسما كاملا أو ضعف في مهاراتي في هذا المجال لكني أحب التصبيغ ( صباغة الجدران وغيرها ) وتستهويني الألعاب ذات التفكير الإبداعي خصوصا اليدوية منها ....دمتم بخير

----------

عفاف الهدى (03-08-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صباغة الجدران

هوايات جميلة وهادي بالذات استوقفتني ..خووش هواية اخ قطرة 
وفيها من الأبداع والدقه والذوق والفن كمان
لألعاب ذات التفكير الإبداعي خصوصا اليدوية منها 
وهادي احلى من سابقتها
اني ايضا تستهويني مثل هالألعاب مثل السودوكو والألعاب الي بتشغل المخ 
اجل العاب فناتير كلها عندك اخووك
عندي الأبلون ..الفراش الفاطمي عندها تركيب الشكل نسينا اسمها
وكمان عندنا السكرابل عربي اند انجلش 
كلها العاب خطيرة 
موفق اخوووك ومشكور لتلبية الدعوة 
والوقوف هنا

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آمممم مـآششـآء الله هوآيـآتي وآيد مـآيتح‘ـددو خخ ,,
كل واحد ووحده يخبرنا عن هوايته الرياضية الي يحبها:
آح‘ـب صصيد السسمك  :embarrest:  ,, !!
وكيف يمارسها :
ألزق في آبويي آذـآ بيرووح يح‘ـدق 
ووين :
 كرنييييش النـآصصره غ‘ـآلبـاً
وهل الظروف معاكم في تنمية هالهواية والا لا :
بقووه ويـآيي وبـآلذـآت آن آبويي تقريبـآ كل آسبوع يروح آلـآ بع‘ـض الـآوقـآت ح‘ـسسب الظروف ,,~
آمم وآحب الع‘ـآب التفكيير ,,  :toung: 
ع‘ـمووه وآنتين وشش هوـآيـآتشش مو بس آح‘ـنـآ ,,  :bigsmile:

----------

عفاف الهدى (03-08-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اها اخيرا جت بنت الأخو
بعد الهدرة في المسن
هااههاهاه...عفر قمت اهدر*
آح‘ـب صصيد السسمك  :embarrest:  ,, !!
صيد السمك الظاهر كلنا انحبها في العيلة 
بس الى الحين ما صدت ولا سمكه
هههه :snooty: 
ألزق في آبويي آذـآ بيرووح يح‘ـدق 
اها بنته الوحيدة ومن حقش تدلعي
 :hopemy: 
الحمد لله ابوش ورواحاته اتخليش اتمارسي هالهواية 
ع‘ـمووه وآنتين وشش هوـآيـآتشش مو بس آح‘ـنـآ ,,  :bigsmile: 
جينا للفضايح :O_O: 
اني اني هواياتي والله ما ادري 
بس احب العاب التفكير والذكاء
كما احب الكورة اه على ايام المباريات في حوينا 
قدم وسلة ويد وطائرة ووحتى كرة الطاولة ولا تنسي الهوكي في الشالية 
واحب السباحة بس مو محترفة :dizzy: 
احب الركض وبس عفر وايد :lll._.:

----------

الفراش الفاطمي (02-15-2011)

----------


## همسة ألم

*ههههه
ضرييفه الردود وخااصه ردودك ضحكتني 

امم احب العب كره سله في الصباح بس مو دوم على حسب الاجازه والنفسيه 

احب السباحه بس مااعرف لها 

احب العزف على البيانو بس للآسف مو متوفر عندنا بيانو

واحب اسعد انسان حزين << كئنها مو رياضه 

فيه هوايهات كثيره بس انتي قلتِ الرياضه 

تسسلمي على الافكااار الابداااعيه*

----------

عفاف الهدى (03-08-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*يا هلا فيش هموووووووس
واخيرا جيتي 
والله كرة سله يا حركات انتي مع انش نتوفه* 
*احب السباحه بس مااعرف لها 
واني بعد هههه**

**واحب اسعد انسان حزين << كئنها مو رياضه 

روعه روعه هالهواية 
مشكورة هموسة عالتواجدالحلو 
استمتعنا معاش**
** احب العزف على البيانو بس للآسف مو متوفر عندنا بيانو*
اها قوية شوي 
بس في الأيبد موجود بيانو نطقطق عليه 
هههه

----------


## خربشات ذاكرة

اسفــة  متــأخرة
بس حبيت اشــأرك
يعطيكِ الف عافية اول شي عفاف الهدى
لحظت تميزك بالمواضيع والنشآط من اول يوم لي هنا
وانتي مكسب للمنتدى .. ربي يسعدك
وقبل اتكلم عن هواياتي
اسمحوا لي اعقب على هوايات الاخوآت والاخوآن .. اللي وقفـــت  ع’ـندهــآ’إْ

التوبي .. 
شي جميل انك تكتب شعر
وشي اجمل منه تواضعك وتسميتك لهآ خربشآت
اتمنى تنبهني بمسج اول ماتنزل شي من كتاباتك .. اثرت فضولي

ليلآس <<~  الركض في المدرسة ..!! 
شكلك متعوده تهربي من الحصص ... وتركضي هرب اذا احد لحظك << مزحة
الله يسعدك يآكشيخة

عفآآف الهــدى 
حلو انـك لقيتي هواية مشتركة بينك وبين زوجك
والاحلى .. انه مابخل عليكِ بمشاركته

قطرة عطــــــــآء .. او بحــر عطــآء انسب لك من نكك من خلال ملاحظتي لجمآل مشآركاتك 
هوآيــة جداً غريبة صباغة الجدرآن
يبي لهآ فن من نوع خآص
اذا كنت تملك هذا النوع  وهوآيــة
حآول تطوره لشي تستفيد منه بحيآتك
كديكور مثلاً .. والله يوفقك 

بالنسبــة لهواياتي عموماً 
قراءة الموسوعات .. والسير اللي تشدني
واميل للمناقشة الجآدة
والرسم ع المزآج
والرياضية منهآ
السبآحة .. وكرة الطائرة
امارسهآ عآدة بالمزرعه
مع الاهل

وتشكرآتي مرة ثانية عفآف ع الموضوع  

دمتِ بود

----------

عفاف الهدى (03-08-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اسفــة  متــأخرة
لا خيوه مو متأخرة اسمش حضرتي  ننتظرش في اي وقت وفي اي مكان
بس حبيت اشــأرك
واحنا متشوقين لمشاركاتش خيه
يعطيكِ الف عافية اول شي عفاف الهدى
الله يعافيش غناتي
 لحظت تميزك بالمواضيع والنشآط من اول يوم لي هنا
وانتي مكسب للمنتدى .. ربي يسعدك 
انتي الي مكسب لينا تواجدش معانا ...وهادي شهادة اعتز فيها خيوه
اسمحوا لي اعقب على هوايات الاخوآت والاخوآن .. اللي وقفـــت  ع’ـندهــآ’إْ

خوش تعقيبات تعقيباتش غناتي

قراءة الموسوعات .. والسير اللي تشدني
كأنش هدى العفاف بس للأسف ما جت سجلت هواياتها
واميل للمناقشة الجآدة
حلو يلا شاركي في منتدى النقاش ننتظر طرحش هناك ومناقشتش معانا لمواضيع مهمه
والرسم ع المزآج
هادي حلوه الكثير زيش 
والرياضية منهآ
السبآحة .. وكرة الطائرة
امارسهآ عآدة بالمزرعه
مع الاهل 
خوش رياضتين حلويين وممتعين في نفس الوقت 
ربي يوفقش خيو خربشات 
وبانتظار مشاركاتش معانا
اخت عزيزة وغالية

----------


## التوبي

> اسفــة  متــأخرة
> بس حبيت اشــأرك
> يعطيكِ الف عافية اول شي عفاف الهدى
> لحظت تميزك بالمواضيع والنشآط من اول يوم لي هنا
> وانتي مكسب للمنتدى .. ربي يسعدك
> وقبل اتكلم عن هواياتي
> اسمحوا لي اعقب على هوايات الاخوآت والاخوآن .. اللي وقفـــت  ع’ـندهــآ’إْ
> 
> التوبي .. 
> ...



*أختي خربشات الذاكرة

أشكركِ على هذا التعليق الذي يذل على اهتمامك

ومتابعتكِ الدقيقة وحسن المتابعة المستمرة هُنا

أضع إعجابي لهذا المرور و الاهتمام

تحياتي

*

----------

خربشات ذاكرة (03-14-2011), 

عفاف الهدى (03-12-2011)

----------


## طفلة تحت المطر

احم احم ...

أبتدي بأول هواية و الي أمارسها باستمرار ::
الطبخ ...

الثانية :: 
قراءة الروايات بأنواعهاا ..

الثالثه << ماا أعتقد إنهاا هواية : 
أستانس إدا أحد جىآ و فضفض ليي .. 

تحيتيـ لكمـ...

----------

عفاف الهدى (03-27-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اخيرا احد نور هالمتصفح
هلا بنت اخوي
احم احم ...
درينا ان احد جاي ..ههه
اهلا فيش غناتي
 
أبتدي بأول هواية و الي أمارسها باستمرار ::
الطبخ ...
اها حركااااااات..بس مو تمتني واااااااايد..ههه
ننتظر منش طبق..
هواية حلوة وااااااااااايد 
 
الثانية :: 
قراءة الروايات بأنواعهاا ..
كويس حلو
 
الثالثه << ماا أعتقد إنهاا هواية : 
أستانس إدا أحد جىآ و فضفض ليي .. 
هههههههه
بس حلوه تدل على حنيتش

تحيتيـ لكمـ...
وتحياتيي لش يالغالية

----------


## التوبي

*موضوع راق لي واتمنى من بقية الاعضاء

المشاركة ومعرفـة الهوايات 

التى لذا كل عضو من زملائنا

اشكر صاحبة الموضوع

ومازلتُ متابع هـُنا
*

----------

عفاف الهدى (04-17-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وهذا ما كنت اتمناه

----------


## التوبي

*لي عودة بهوايات أخرى*

----------


## التوبي

*

أحيائناً لهذا الموضوع الحيوي بما يحتوي
من هوايات أخوننا و أخوتنا في هذا المنتدى
الرائع بروعة من يرتادوه من أعضاء و زائرين
بغض النظر عن قلة الأعضاء فإن معظم المنتديات 
تعاني بأسوى مما نراه هنا ونحنُ هنا بخير
يكفينا فخراً بإن لهذا الموقع زواراً بالألف يومياً
هم يتابعون ما تخطهُ أقلامنا هنا وهناك
ليس هذا موضوعي ولكن جــرني الحديث
الهوايه الثالثه التي أحبها علماً أني ذكرتُ في بداية
 الموضوع هوايتين 1_ الشعر 2_ الحداق
3_ من هواياتي الطبخ للمناسبات ألدينيه
الموالد والوفيات و الندورات
الحمد لله أنافس في جودة الطبخ أفضل المطابخ
لستُ هنا لأمدح نفسي و لكن هذا الواقع
 سوءاً كانت الكميه قليله أو كثيرة يصل حجم القدر في بعض
الأحيان لأربعين كيلو رز برياني
الحمدُ لله لم أذم في يوم بل الكل يثني ويدعو لي
بالصحة والعافية و أن أتمنى من الله التوفيق
شرف كل الشرف الخدمة في سبيل 
من ضحى من أجلنا 
هنا أختم بالشكر لصاحبة الموضوع
بعد الإطالة أقدم تحياتي*

----------

عفاف الهدى (04-19-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اولا تشكراتي لمحاولاتكم  بث  روح النشاط  في المنتدى 
فعلا يكفينا شرفا انه بالألاف تزورنا وتقرأ لنا 
واشكرك لتفعيل موضوعي هنا
وهوايتك الثالثة رائعة جدا الطبخ للمناسبات والمحافل الدينية 
تسلم دياتكم من غير ما انذوق طباخكم اخي الكريم :amuse:

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*طرح جميل اختي عفاف الهدى* 

*اني عن نفسي هوايتي* 

*(( الرسم.. معنه مو محترفه رسمي عادي* 

*فن التجميييل ..=المكياج وان شاء الله اطور نفسي فيها اكثر واكثر* 

*صباغة الجدران.. اكيد بتستغربو بنت تحب هذا شي ؟!!..*
* لكن عن جد احب هذا شي خصوصنا دمج الالوان*
*واكتشاف الالوان الجديده بنفسي ..    امحق<<* 

*تجميع الاشعار ..*

*السفر ..*

*السباحه.. لكن مو ماهره فيها وايد))*


*..........*

*موفقين*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

طرح جميل اختي عفاف الهدى الأحلى تواجدش هون  اني عن نفسي هوايتي  (( الرسم.. معنه مو محترفه رسمي عادي حركات وخوش هواية فن التجميييل ..=المكياج وان شاء الله اطور نفسي فيها اكثر واكثر وهذا حلو وايد طوري نفسش وبتفيدي روحش وغيرش بعد صباغة الجدران.. اكيد بتستغربو بنت تحب هذا شي ؟!!.. الله حلو وايد لكن عن جد احب هذا شي خصوصنا دمج الالوان واكتشاف الالوان الجديده بنفسي .. امحق

----------


## التوبي

*أرجع وأذكر لي هواية

لكنـّها ليست غواية

أحسبها شي من التراث

وسأبدا بسرد الرواية

هوايتي الرابعة أنني أهتم بجمع الصوتيات القديمة .
.
 يعني الأشرطة عندي أشرطة للخطباء

الحسينين من القطيف بضعهم مضى عليهم أكثر من أربعين سنه

  أو أكثر وبعضها من عصر ما قبل مكبرات الصوت لدي أكثر من ألف شريط

وكثير منها حصرياً لا يوجد عند الآخرين

أتذكر الماضي حينما أستمع لهم من حيث الأسلوب العبرة وحتى النكهة

 الآن الخطابة قد تغيرت

إلى هنا يكفي و لربما  لي عودة مع هواية أخرى

هذه هواية من هوايات هاوي

تحياتي*

----------

عفاف الهدى (05-22-2011)

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليك 

فكرة حلوة .. تسلمي خية ..

اني من يوم كنت صغيرة كنت اجمع العاب الباربي... تالي الطوابع والملصقات..

واكثر شي اضحك على نفسي لمن اتذكر اني كنت اكتب الشي اللي اسمعه في الرايو اذا عجبني حتى لو كنت حافظته... وطبعا وكتها اكون اذاكر..

وبعد... عندي هواية الكتابة... مذكرات ... نشر .. وشوية شعر... خربوشات يعني..

واجت فترة كنت اكتب قصص ومقالات.. 

واذا تذكرت شيئات بعد يمكن ارجع..

المعذرة للاطالة

----------

عفاف الهدى (05-22-2011)

----------


## التوبي

*أختي مناجاة بنتظار عودتكِ بالهوايات المتبقيه*

----------

عفاف الهدى (05-22-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*التوبي*
*مناجاة* 
*اخوة اعزاء* 
*وهوايات رائعة* 
*وبانتظار عودتكم بهوايات جديده*

----------

الهلال وبس (05-22-2011)

----------


## الهلال وبس

* 
كرة القدم العب يومين بالاسبوع في ملعب قريب من منزلي
*

----------

عفاف الهدى (05-23-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا وسهلا فيك بينا 
هواية حلوة مرة 
موفق

----------


## لاطم على فاطم

المنتدى توفى

----------

